# Pedometer app



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have an Android app which does NOT require network access other then perhaps to set up the install, we do most of our walking in none networked places, one which doesn't require a degree to use as making my life better through apps is making it harder


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Runkeeper is about the most popular app with runners, joggers and walkers, there is a nice feature where its on all the time in your pocket and tracks your daily movements.
You need internet access at the end of your day to upload your data to your personal record on the website but thats all.
James


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Beat me to it...
Runkeeper...


ps.. you dont have to run :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JP said:


> Hi
> Runkeeper is about the most popular app with runners, joggers and walkers, there is a nice feature where its on all the time in your pocket and tracks your daily movements.
> You need internet access at the end of your day to upload your data to your personal record on the website but thats all.
> James


Cheers James, this is what I don't get, why does it need to upload the days data to the net, when I'm the only one who needs to see it and it's on the phone already, seems a bit pointless unless you have a need to share the data.

I'll give it a look though


----------



## Beetee (Apr 22, 2008)

MapMyWalk is another one....works for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've tried both now and they're both over complicated, I want something simple which will count my steps, maybe convert that into miles, and perhaps show my track on a map, anything else is dead weight to me, and I just delete them after fiddling with them for a while.

Something less flash would be nice as I'm not an athlete looking to share, compete or beat my last time, I just want to go for a walk and it tell me roughly how far I've been, calories would be nice but I'm not that bothered.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev

I don't use a pedometer but having seen your thread I like the idea of measuring a walk so did a search around the reviews and found this one..it looks good ...if your phone is compatible.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers, I shall give it a try, hopefully it just does what I need.


----------

